# Furries at Manifest (Melbourne, Australia)



## SinopaVixen (Aug 23, 2009)

So, this weekend, there was an anime convention on in Melbourne called Manifest. To my surprise, there were a LOT of furries there, including a gorgeous fursuiter who I saw yesterday called Byakko *waves to you, if you're on FA*.

There wasn't much for us furs, but I had a lot of fun furpiling with friends in the middle of it. Got a lot of photos taken whenever we furpiled!

Did anyone else head up?


----------



## wolfsymphony (Aug 25, 2009)

*waves* Hallo! I was there the whole weekend :3
Were you cosplaying or wearing something I might recognize you by?


----------



## SinopaVixen (Aug 26, 2009)

:-D Yay!

I wasn't cosplaying (although some people thought I was, and asked me for my photo), but I had a long black velveteen skirt, leather coat and sunglasses. I was with a guy dressed in black pants with chains on them, big grey ears, a matching tail, and arm warmers/paws.


----------

